# can anyone tell me how much tax you pay on your wage



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi
can anyone tell me the pecentage of tax you pay on your wages please thanks mum of three


----------



## ian-joiner (Oct 24, 2008)

in alberta roughly one third, hows sheffield these days


----------



## lynsey (Oct 27, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me the pecentage of tax you pay on your wages please thanks mum of three


33% until u hit super tax, from nr sheff myself and lovin it here


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

ian-joiner said:


> in alberta roughly one third, hows sheffield these days


hi there thanks for your response. 
sheffield is not great at the moment very expensive to live everything is skyhigh also getting colder had our first flutter of snow today wish it would come down and stay for a while so kids can play in it and my husband is fed up with going to watch sheff wednesday as they are RUBBISH. are you from sheffield from lisa


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

*thanks*



lynsey said:


> 33% until u hit super tax, from nr sheff myself and lovin it here


Hi lynsey thanks for your response & glad to here you like it there  ,we have just applied to see if we are eligable to move there so just waiting.How long have you lived in canada and were abouts do you live and do you miss the uk lisa x


----------



## lynsey (Oct 27, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me the pecentage of tax you pay on your wages please thanks mum of three


rotherham actually, work for a trucking company bout 100 mile south of calgary, been here since the summer


----------



## chloe4356 (Oct 26, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me the pecentage of tax you pay on your wages please thanks mum of three



I have read that Calgary has a flat rate of 10% I think it varies in other areas.


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

*Tax you pay*

We moved from the UK 6 years ago,this I can tell you,you will pay more tax here than in the UK,they tax everything here,even tax on tax.Every time you buy a can you pay an added 13% tax depending which province you live,all your bill will have tax added, not included as UK,you pay special liquor tax,hotel room tax,enviromental tax on tires you buy,etc,etc etc.The government is like organised crime,they control the sale of liquor,encorage gambling which they control,smokes are also government control which is taxed to the hilt.:


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

derrickdavies said:


> we moved from the uk 6 years ago,this i can tell you,you will pay more tax here than in the uk,they tax everything here,even tax on tax.every time you buy a car you pay an added 13% tax depending which province you live,all your bill will have tax added, not included as uk,you pay special liquor tax,hotel room tax,enviromental tax on tires you buy,etc,etc etc.the government is like organised crime,they control the sale of liquor,encorage gambling which they control,smokes are also government control which is taxed to the hilt.:


111111111111


----------

